# Livewell component ID



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

I have been checking all my livewell pump wiring and came across this thing mounted in the rear wall of the rear livewell on my 620. It is wired to what looks like a factory connector, but the wiring diagram ranger sent me does not show this anywhere. It doesn't have any hose connections, just 2 wires coming out of the back of it. I haven't taken it out because it is sealed well and is mounted through the livewell wall. The wires on the connector it is hooked up to are black and brown/green.The small item is a light, the item in question is the larger thing on the right. It doesn't light up or make any noise from what I can tell.
.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Oxygenarator ????


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

I had to Google what that was. That may be it. Wouldn't have expected that in a Walleye boat.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/OXYGENATOR-Aerators/737124.uts?WT.tsrc=CRR&WT.mc_id=crrdtfd


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

While I don't understand why you wouldn't expect to see an add on aeration device in the live well of a walleye boat, it is an Oxygenator. Since the green light isn't on, my guess is that the wires are hooked up to an on off switch, otherwise the light would be on if they were hooked directly to your battery. The light being on doesn't mean the unit is operating, it just means it has power going to it. Water is the conductor that actually turns the unit on once it's submerged. 

As walleye usually come from deeper and therefore cooler water, which holds more oxygen than warmer water, I would fully expect a person interested in keeping their walleye alive in a live well, to add additional aeration. It's smart fish care.


----------

